# share pics of your lease house



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

I have stayed in some bad ones over the years. for the past 13 this is my home away from home...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats impressive, especially the bear crawling through the wall.

Charlie


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Love the porch


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

*Lease accommodations!*

Quite a bit more upscale than mine! :slimer:


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

We are working on cleaning it up a bit.......


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

this is now a real estate office, but use to be one of my buddies the "rat house" amazing what they can do to an old brick house.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This is mine. The hazard signs seem to keep unwanted visitors out. LOL


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

We have three campers. Aint nothin special, but have had a lot of good times.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This is mine. The hazard signs seem to keep unwanted visitors out. LOL


Are you in Junction ... I recognize that fence/tree combination ...?


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Our campers and central house.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Are you in Junction ... I recognize that fence/tree combination ...?


Yep Junction. Been on the same place for around 25 years.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

A couple of nice ones on here already; wow.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

goes with me where ever I go


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

mudhog,

Nice truck! Here's mine...and no, the old barn in the background is not my camp...I don't have a pic of our hunting camp, but I have slept in my truck before.


----------



## RSANDERS (Jan 12, 2006)

just wish i had a hunting camp


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Like the picture ON picture tv! LOL

And Woodrow, I've slept in my truck a few times also. Wouldn't encourage most folks to try that...


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 13, 2005)

cabin


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Me and a buddy slept on a 4 wheeler trailer one time thinking it would be a better option than sleeping in the truck or setting up the tent i brought mostly because it had been hot all day long. About 3am we woke up to high winds and the temperature had dropped to about 40-45degrees. Oh and it was kind of misting. stayed on the trailer though. didn't really want to get up. Too cold outside.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Hondo Hilton


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*1887*

Here is ours, Have added on off and on through the years. Been on it for 46 years. The cabin was built in 1887.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

yazoomike said:


> Our campers and central house.


Yazoo- I forgot to tell ya', you aint' allowed to bring your camper this yr.....


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

we call it tha rrrrvvvvvv.sorry bro i know ya were counting on getting it but its paid for! I'll buy you a beer next weekend


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Camp*

Man, Bohunk, that place has character! I love it. That looks like a deer camp.
BB


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I wish I would have took pictures of mu old camps, oh I did but not with a digital camera. Well maybe I will scan them sometime. enjoying looking at the different places.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is our cabin on our property, it's not finished yet but it's getting there.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

bohunk1 said:


> Here is ours, Have added on off and on through the years. Been on it for 46 years. The cabin was built in 1887.


The best so far! 46 years, WOW. this looks like what I would expect a huntin' cabin to look like. LOVE IT!

Keep this thread going...


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

How do I put a picture on my post?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

way out in da woods where no one else will go is where we hide!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Heres mine


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

*Best part of my camp*

Its not exatly were we stay, but i do spend lots of time there. we finally replaced the outhouse with a new one last season. we went from no class to high class...


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Here's a picture of mine. It was taken at least three or four years ago, but it's still the same place. In fact, deer camp home hasn't moved from that spot in about six years.

GY


----------



## CraigH (Jun 22, 2004)

Here is my cabin at our place in E. Texas. Each one of the five of us have one just like it.


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

This is the only one I have right now.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Here is my cabin at our place in E. Texas. Each one of the five of us have one just like it.


2cool! Rainy and I once had a "small" camper that one of us had to either stay in the rack or get out in order for the other to get dressed! Can't put two people in a one-man shack easily!

GY


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> Man, Bohunk, that place has character! I love it. That looks like a deer camp.
> BB


Yes, don't you just love what they've done with the place?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a shot of ours all gussied up for Christmas with some shotgun shell lights.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Here is a pic of our new cabin. Nice and cozy but the ghost are'nt very friendly.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's our bunk house in Uvalde.


----------

